# The BBC



## walove (May 1, 2009)

The bridger bowl cloud has set in, 33in of 3% in the last 24hrs. about 2in in town and 4in in the Gallatan and Madison mountains south of town. 

micro weather climates are weird. 

looks like silverton in CO got hammered too.

my touring partner tore his AC ligament in his shoulder hitting a rail... time to find some new friends.


----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

3% - Thats the kind of snow that puts you in the white room if you sneeze while strapping in!



> micro weather climates are weird.


Your telling me! Yesterday Alta reported 20 inches while Brighton got 3. They share sidecountry..:icon_scratch:

And I think your touring partner needs to get his priorities straight


----------



## Backcountry (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm so stoked that they got more snow! My friend just got there ehh... maybe 2 weeks ago and he said that the terrain park is pretty good and so was the snow (compared to Red Lodge though, which sucks) hope I can get up there soon! It'd be my first time there too!:yahoo:


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

terrain park at bridger..flat..and full of little kids. they need to move the thing to the upper mountain.

15 inches more today, 12% snow this time... creating some upside down action. 

storm snow propagation video

the bridgers dont have much mellow terrain to play in, once its steep enough to ski your probably in a avy path.

areas south of town have a shallow snowpack that hasnt been tested by a larger storm. time to break out the tele skis.


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

Backcountry said:


> hope I can get up there soon! It'd be my first time there too!:yahoo:


shoot me a message when you plan to head up. i've been looking for an excuse to ride some lifts.


----------

